# What are my Electric Blue Acara's doing?



## mike1983 (Dec 20, 2015)

So I was doing my water change on my tank and noticed that one of my EBA's was circling another while the other one just stood in place. I watched them for a minute then started filming. The two started swimming around together and the one started twitching. The others became interested and started swimming around them while the male (I'm assuming) chased them off. Even the female started chasing them off as well. They then swam over to a covered area and appeared to be cleaning off an area. I'm assuming this is their "mating/pairing off" ritual? The one I believe to be the female appears to have a white egg tube(?) sticking out.

Here's the link to the video... If anyone could let me know if I'm wrong?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Looks like they are forming a bond possibly feeling the urge to mate. Water changes sometime brings that on.


----------

